# Resawing



## panhandler (Apr 28, 2011)

I know that the proper technique for resawing is to use a bandsaw with a tall resaw fence/jig. But i was wondering if resawing could be done on a table saw with a thin kerf blade?

Has anyone ever tried this? If so, how did it go?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sure it's possible*

It's sometimes the only way...no bandsaw...:no:
The draw backs are it will require several passes to make a full depth cut cause the sawdust can't clear the kerf and builds up inside causing friction and heat which may warp the blade.
An agressive ripping blade 24 tooth or so will give the best results.
The final drawback is that the height of the workpiece can't exceed the full blade extension doubled, usually about 6 1/2" for a 10" saw. Where as the bandsaw can easily resaw "taller" boards depending on the saw and if a riser block has been installed. :thumbsup: bill

A think kerf blade may work, 24 Tooth, but a thicker plate will distort less if heated. Taking incremental cuts will get you by with a thin kerf, if that's all you got...


----------



## panhandler (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks Woodnthings! I have a lot of 5/4 rough sawn cherry and need some thinner boards. I have a 6 1/8 in jointer so the biggest I can resaw would be about 6-6 1/8 inches so I can do the rest of the milling.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Before the band saw that's just what I did... For wide boards I would rip from each side leaving a 1/6 - 1/4 strip in the middle to prevent accidents and flying wood. Aftet that put it on the bench and rock it, it'll snap into two and then a couple passes with a plane or a pass through the thickness planer or jointer and your ready to go...

~tom


----------

